# breeding



## david bills (Aug 17, 2010)

would you prefer to breed to a certified police dog or a titled dog ?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Who's going to hold her head? 


Sorry just couldn't help myself.

PD first and then depends in what venue the dog is titled in.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a hard question to answer but this is just my opinion. In the ideal world the k9 would be the best choice cos to be on the street he would be a very hard, strongly driven healthy dog but in the world we live in(the real one) not every police k9 is that good or should even be on the streets at all. A sport dog on the other hand will compete at events and if you are good at reading dogs you can select your studs from looking at them work and better still go with proven stud dogs.
The best dog may not be the most popular or the best performing, there was a troll v.h milinda son from russia (Ink zoterhund ) at the WUSV that got a very low score cos his protection was not like most people want, he bothered the helper, his outs weren't that good etc b ut if i had a good bitch i would love to breed to him cos his drive was just so nice, he was in the helper's face almost like he was looking for a fight, his grips were superb etc.....dogs like that don't get bred a lot but those who dont care about trophies will breed to these very hard dogs.
On the other hand a few police k9s that are very good get bred, Mike Diehl's Stormfront't brawnsonm was a S.W.A.T k9 and did well in sports also, his sons Stuka and k9 kutter are wonderful stud dogs.
My advice is to talk with experienced breeders that have tre=ained on both sides preferably sport and street and get their opinions on available studs.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I forgot to add that almost all police dogs are from sport lines, dogs like Fero, Nick, Mink etc had a lot of progeny as police k9s.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not a breeder but as a PSD handler and hopefully new puppy owner for sport in another year , I would be very suspect of any breeder that put alot of weight on either "title" . Too many crappy PSD's and sport dogs with titles out there . I'd want it to be about the dog .


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm not a breeder but as a PSD handler and hopefully new puppy owner for sport in another year , I would be very suspect of any breeder that put alot of weight on either "title" . by Too many crappy PSD's and sport dogs with titles out there . I'd want it to be about the dog .


I agree, the dog itself in either case, but as stated earlier most PSD's are from some sport foundation or background anyway and may be titled. So does that mean a Certified PSD titled in KNPV is better than a straight PSD, or vice versa......? A green dog with no training may very well be a better breeder if what your looking for lies there.

All in the eyes of the beholder and seeing that back through the lines or in future lines... Not to mention certified PSD,certified by who, how many PSD's are out there that shouldn't be??? I know we all seen them, not busting balls, but there are dogs in all venues that shouldn't be. 

So to answer the question neither, give me the raw natural dog


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm not a breeder but as a PSD handler and hopefully new puppy owner for sport in another year , I would be very suspect of any breeder that put alot of weight on either "title" . Too many crappy PSD's and sport dogs with titles out there . I'd want it to be about the dog .


Except for the puppy part, (puppies bore the heck out of me) I totally agree. It's all about the dog.

DFrost


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm not a breeder but as a PSD handler and hopefully new puppy owner for sport in another year , I would be very suspect of any breeder that put alot of weight on either "title" . Too many crappy PSD's and sport dogs with titles out there . I'd want it to be about the dog .


I second that, too many.If you have an opportunity to see the stud and study its general temperament, not just bite work you may increase your chances of a good breeding. For a beginner i think its good you be-friend an experienced trainer/breeder to help you, most dog folks are simple guys and will do stuff for free. You can't buy experience.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I forgot to add that almost all police dogs are from sport lines, dogs like Fero, Nick, Mink etc had a lot of progeny as police k9s.


Prolly back 3 generations and almost 100%



Jim Nash said:


> I'm not a breeder but as a PSD handler and hopefully new puppy owner for sport in another year , I would be very suspect of any breeder that put alot of weight on either "title" . Too many crappy PSD's and sport dogs with titles out there . I'd want it to be about the dog .


Yup which 2 dogs compliment each other better is the answer. Balance of strong drives are a beautiful thing in a sport or PSD


----------



## david bills (Aug 17, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Prolly back 3 generations and almost 100%
> 
> 
> Yup which 2 dogs compliment each other better is the answer. Balance of strong drives are a beautiful thing in a sport or PSD


 first off the reason i asked i just didnt know which to tiltle my dog in i have no clubs near me as well i probibly wouldnt title him that way because to me i have worked several dog that were crap anyway and titles in sch i have a very intence dutchie at the same time is very social and presistant i belive could be better than most has a very good on and off to him and willing to learn as he is young his name is diego on you tube on (vonbillshaus) thank's for input


----------

